# "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht



## Cree666 (29. April 2013)

*"PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

Hi!

Ich bin langsam echt am verzweifeln. Ich habe mir nach 5 Jahren mal neue Teile für meinen PC gegönnt und habe als einziges meinen Tower und mein Netzteil behalten. Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass ich meine neue Grafikkarte (https://www.alternate.de/html/product/XFX/Radeon_HD_7870_Dual_Fan,_Grafikkarte/995276/?) nicht anschließen kann, weil ich das im Titel genannte Kabel nicht mehr finde. Wie gesagt ist der Kauf des Netzteils schon 5 Jahre her und meine alte Grafikkarte war mit einem 6-pol auf 6-pol zufrieden. Es ist nach 2 Umzügen einfach verschwunden 

Hier mal der Link zu meinem Netzteil: Real Power M520 - Cooler Master

Ich habe schon Stunden lang gegoogelt, auf Amazon, Ebay und Alternate geguckt ohne dieses Kabel zu finden. Das einzige was ich andauernd finde ist 6-pol (weiblich) auf 8-pol (männlich). Wie gesagt brauche ich allerdings zwei mal männlich für den Anschluss. Wenn ihr auf der Website meines Netzteils runterscrollt, seht ihr dort das Kabel was mir fehlt (dort als "PCI-e 6 Pin to PCI-e 8 Pin" bezeichnet, mit Bild).

Kann mir bitte jemand verraten, wo ich so ein Kabel herbekommen kann? War in meinem Ort auch schon bei Vobis und MediaMarkt und wurde von den Verkäufern jedes mal angeguckt, als ob sie das allererste mal davon gehört hätten.


Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Hilfe 

Grüße


----------



## Scalon (29. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

Weil es ein modulares Netzteil ist, würde ich mich direkt an den Hersteller wenden (Email/Telefon)


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (29. April 2013)

Guck mal auf der website des netzteilherstellers!


----------



## Cree666 (29. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

Erst mal vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Aber das ist ja genau das, was ich nicht brauche.

Dein Vorschlag hat eine Buchse und einen Stecker, ich brauche allerdings bei beiden Kabelenden einen Stecker. Siehe das Bild auf der CoolerMaster Website.


Grüße


----------



## BigBoymann (29. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

selber konfektionieren!!!

Ein Kabel mit 6 poligem Stecker hast du ja, dann noch eins mit einem 8-poligen kaufen und die Stecker rausziehen und dann neu verkabeln und wieder einstecken.


----------



## Icedaft (29. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

Gugst Du:

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteil-Zubehör » Silverstone 6+2-PCIe-Kabel für modulare Netzteile - 550mm


----------



## cvzone (29. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

VGA 6-Pin Male to 8-Pin Male PCI-E 2.0 Adapter Cable (for Modular ATX - AusPCMarket

Ist zwar nicht gerade Deutschland, aber echt schwer zu finden.


----------



## BlueDragonLG (29. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

Akasa 6-Pin PCIe zu 8-Pin PCIe - Adapter-Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

*Akasa 6-Pin PCIe zu 8-Pin PCIe - Adapter-Kabel*


----------



## Icedaft (29. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*



BlueDragonLG schrieb:


> Akasa 6-Pin PCIe zu 8-Pin PCIe - Adapter-Kabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> *Akasa 6-Pin PCIe zu 8-Pin PCIe - Adapter-Kabel*



Das ist falsch da 1x Stecker und 1x Buchse - er braucht 2x Stecker...


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*



Cree666 schrieb:


> Hier mal der Link zu meinem Netzteil: Real Power M520 - Cooler Master


 
Netzteil wegwerfen und ein neues kaufen.
Das Real Power war schon nicht gut als es neu war aber jetzt ist es nur noch Schrott.


----------



## True Monkey (29. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

Warum gibt es diesen thread zweimal ? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...-auf-pci-e-8-pol-maennlich-kabel-gesucht.html

Hmm ...
Ich habe mal was aus deinem link zur Graka rauskopiert 



> Energiemanagement *2x 6-pin*


 


Soll ich dir erklären was das bedeutet ? 

Edit: falls du nur ein 6er hast und das zweite suchst um den 8er als zweiten 6er zu nutzen mach es lieber anders da das einfacher zu haben ist ....
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002CX4TNM/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum ​


----------



## Cree666 (29. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

Oh den 2. wollte ich ursprünglich wieder löschen, sorry.

Ja erklärs mir mal  Bedeutet das, dass ich auch einen 6er in den 8er Anschluss der Grafikkarte stecken kann?


Grüße


----------



## True Monkey (29. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

Hat deine Graka einen 8er ???

Den laut deinen link hat sie nur zwei 6er 

edit : wenn ja dann bräuchtest du auch noch den ...

http://www.amazon.de/Akasa-6-Pin-PCIe-8-Pin-Adapter-Kabel/dp/B0027FFRQS


----------



## Cree666 (29. April 2013)

Jop einen 6er und einen 8er. Von Alternate kopiert:

Stromversorgung    

Anschluss    
6-Pin-Strom 1
6+2-Pin-Strom 1



True Monkey schrieb:


> edit : wenn ja dann bräuchtest du auch noch den ...
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Akasa-6-Pin-PCIe-8-Pin-Adapter-Kabel/dp/B0027FFRQS



Das Kabel + 6 poliges Grafikkarten-Stromkabel Adapter Strom Kabel PCIe PCI-E PCI Express PEG: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente würde dann funktionieren? Ist das kein Problem, wenn da zwei Adapter dran hängen?


Grüße


----------



## True Monkey (29. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

Wenn ich in dem link von dir das datenblatt der Graka öffne steht da das ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




......da steht doch zwei mal 6

Edit : Zwei Adapter sind kein Prob ....ich glaub aber nicht das die Graka einen 8er braucht

Edit 2 : Es reicht auch ein Adapter wenn es dieser ist ....

http://www.amazon.de/Wentronic-Inte...UTF8&qid=1367253023&sr=8-5&keywords=8+pin+pci


----------



## Cree666 (29. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

Aber auf der anderen Seite steht das hier... Und ich sehe doch auch, dass sie einen 6er und 8er Anschluss hat


----------



## True Monkey (29. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

Ok ...schon ein wenig verwirrend wenn die Angaben nicht stimmen (Datenblatt)

Dann ist das hier das was du brauchst 

Wentronic Internes Stromkabel schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Liegen den keinerlei Adapter bei der graka bei ? ( IdR ist das nämlich so wenn ein 8er gefordert ist )


----------



## Cree666 (29. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

Super, danke!

Bleibt mir noch eine Frage: Müssen beide Kabel des Adapters angeschlossen werden? Also beide Enden des Y. Hoffe du weißt was ich meine


----------



## True Monkey (29. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

Jepp in beiden einen molex rein


----------



## Cree666 (29. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

Gut, dann brauch ich noch ein weiteres Kabel vom Netzteil auf Molex. Habe nämlich nur noch eins, der Rest ist verschwunden -.-


----------



## True Monkey (29. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

haha .....so langsam solltest du mal über ein neues NT nachdenken besonders da Thres ja schon geschrieben hat das es nicht mehr das gelbe vom Ei ist


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*



True Monkey schrieb:


> haha .....so langsam solltest du mal über ein neues NT nachdenken besonders da Thres ja schon geschrieben hat das es nicht mehr das gelbe vom Ei ist


 
Das denke ich auch.


----------



## Venom89 (30. April 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

Man kann doch gar nicht "irgendein" Kabel einfach in das Netzteil Stecken (bei Modularen).
Oder irre ich da?

Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil aber bitte ohne Kabel Management


----------



## dgcss (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*

hier kannste die O-Kabel von CoolerMaster kaufen
Others - Cables - Cooler Master Europe Store

6 auf 6+2 als Flachbandkabel 6 pin to PCI-e 6/8 pin (Modular/Flat cable) - Cooler Master Europe Store für 3 Öcken

auch wenn das NT nicht das gelbe vom ei ist würd ich wegen 6€ für die 2 kabel nciht gleich zum neuen NT greifen


----------



## paxpl (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: "PCI-e 6-pol (männlich) auf PCI-e 8-pol (männlich)" Kabel gesucht*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Man kann doch gar nicht "irgendein" Kabel einfach in das Netzteil Stecken (bei Modularen).
> Oder irre ich da?
> 
> Kauf dir ein neues Netzteil aber bitte ohne Kabel Management


 
Das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht. 1. Die Stecker am Netzteil haben meistens auch andere "Formen" und 2. Ist die Belegung der einzelnen Pins auch nicht festgelegt!


----------

